# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Varshmëria prindërore, dëshirë apo nevojë sociale?

## sCHiZoiD-AL

Në bazë të një sondazhi të bërë, të rinjtë shqiptarë preferojnë të jetojnë në gjirin familjar, në formën e një varshmërie prindërore edhe në moshën kur bara e jetësës kërkon sprovimin e tyre.

Në bazë të një sondazhi të bërë, të rinjtë shqiptarë preferojnë të jetojnë në gjirin familjar, në formën e një varshmërie prindërore edhe në moshën kur bara e jetësës kërkon sprovimin e tyre.

Të dhënat e këtij sondazhi tregojnë se të rinjtë e moshës 19  29 vjeç, duan të jetojnë me prindërit e tyre. Disa nga të anketuarit shprehin dëshirën të vazhdojnë të jetojnë edhe në vitet në vazhdim, sepse, sipas tyre kjo nuk ka asnjë të keqe, për dallim nga pjesa e mbetur e të anketuarve që thanë se janë të vetëdijshëm se kjo i bën të varur dhe të papërgjegjshëm për veten.

Një fenomen i këtillë nuk është vetëm karakteristikë e familjeve shqiptare, tendenca e një socializimi të tillë familjar vërehet edhe te nacionalitete tjera.

Psikologia e diplomuar, Lindita Ahmeti, tregon qasjen e saj mbi këtë dukuri.Fëmija ka nevojë për përkrahjen e prindërit maksimum deri në moshën 18 vjeçare, por varet edhe si edukohet dhe normal që bashkëjetesa me prindërit i bën të varur nga prindërit. Ata i konsiderojnë prindërit si përkrahje emocionale dhe financiare. Të arrish përgjegjësin për veten, për të krijuar karrierën e pastaj familjen, kuptohet që është pavarësi nga prindërit, në krahasim me mentalitetin tone ku martesa duhet bërë patjetër në moshën 20  25 vjet se do kujdesen prindërit për familjen që do të krijojë i riu. Fatmirësisht shohim një përmirësim të ideve tradicionale. Shumica e të rinjve ëndërrojnë për një pavarësi të tillë.

Për të qenë problem kuptohet që është por varet edhe nga kushtet që rrethi të ofron. Si funksionon psikologjia e të varurve ekonomikisht për një kohë të gjatë? E vlerësoj shumë negativisht sepse ndërlidhen dhe dominojnë shumë faktor: pasojat psikologjike të konfliktit si traumat dhe dukuri të tjera psikike; rënie në motivimin për pavarësi ekonomike e sociale, dembelizëm, harxhim i kohës kot, nuk shohin ose nuk i vënë ndonjë qëllim vetes etj.  shtoi Ahmeti.

Në lidhje me këtë Jetmiri 29 vjeçar nga Kërçova, thotë: Mendoj që fëmijët nuk duhet të vazhdojnë të jetojnë me prindërit e tyre edhe pas moshës madhore, që për mua është pasi mbush 20 vjet. Atëherë ai ka një pjekuri të mjaftueshme për të marrë drejtimin e jetës së tij në duar dhe duke u munduar të përmirësojë edhe kushtet materiale, ekzistenciale, të bëhet zot i vetes së tij. Qëndrimi me prindërit e bën të papërgjegjshëm atë si individ sepse ai bëhet dembel dhe nuk dinë si të ballafaqohet me jetën.

Në ndërkohë, MonikaVelinovksa nga Koçani tha që e njëjta situatë është edhe në rrethin ku ajo jeton dhe me të gjithë shoqërinë e saj.

Jetojmë në një shoqëri ku shumë pak nga të rinjtë mund ti lejojnë vetes një banesë personale ose vend për të jetuar. Të ardhurat që i fitojnë nga puna si shitës, kamarierë ose ndonjë punë nga e cila marrin paga minimale, janë të pamjaftueshme për të pasur vend personal për të jetuar në të cilin, harxhimet për të jetuar janë shumë më të mëdha nga paga e tyre mujore. Për këtë arsye të rinjtë janë të detyruar për të jetuar me prindërit e tyre të cilët, në njëfarë mënyre, ua lehtësojnë harxhimet, nëse jo më shumë, të paktën me pagimin e faturave. Kjo është veçanërisht, karakteristikë e qyteteve më të vogla ku është shumë e vështirë të gjendet punë. Shumë të rinjë edhepse fitojnë mjaftueshëm që të mundësojnë një jetë në vete, ndoshta tremben ta fillojnë atë sepse janë të mësuar ose janë të varur nga ndihma dhe mbështetja që marrin nga prindërit e tyre.

----------


## zANë

Mund te jetosh me prinderit edhe pa qene i varur nga ata...mua p.sh me pelqen te jetoj me ta,pastaj mund te them se eshte koha kur me vertet po shijoj jeten me ta,nje here jemi te vegjel,nuk dim mire dhe nuk i kuptojm pastaj adoleshenca qe mirremi me shume me veten tone,studimet larg tyre,mendoj se pasi piqemi pak ateher ju dim rendesin tamam...

----------

